# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Mira Kasslin

## Cybbe

*Mira Kasslinilta yllätysveto - palaa vanhalle uralle*

  Torstai 13.10.2016 klo 06.13 

    Tv:stä tuttu bisnesnainen Mira Kasslin palaa tuttuun ympäristöön.

**Mira Kasslin kilpailee ensi kaudella kilpapyöräilyn maantieajossa.Helsinkiläinen polkee jääkiekkoilija Teemu Ramstedtin tallissa. *Kasslin treenaa pyöräilyä sekä uutta intohimoaan vuorikiipeilyä. *  

– Voimatasoni  ovat erittäin kovat. Pohjia pitää ajaa älyttömästi, mutta vauhdin  saaminen päiväkisaan ei ole ongelma, sanoo kilpapyöräilyyn palaava Mira  Kasslin. (JENNI GÄSTGIVAR)

     Mira Kasslinin kommenteista huokuu intohimo ja suunnitelmallisuus.  Samanlaista tarinaa moni on kuullut tv:ssä viime vuosina, kun hän on  ollut mukana erilaisissa asuntobisnekseen liittyvissä ohjelmissa.
Nyt ei puhuta neliöistä, rahasta eikä diileistä, vaan huippu-urheilusta.

Kasslin aikoo palata leipälajinsa kilpapyöräilyn kotimaiselle huipulle.
- Urheilun  palo on aina ollut sisälläni, mutta bisnes vei mennessään vuosiksi.  Loppupeleissä olen täysiverinen urheilija, joten tuntuu hienolta palata  omien juurien äärelle, Kasslin kertoo.
Tammikuussa 1978 syntynyt  helsinkiläinen oli 1990-luvulla aika-ajossa maailman kärjessä. Saksassa  1998 treenilenkillä sattunut kolari auton kanssa jätti kehoon jälkiä  pitkäksi aikaa, eivätkä huippukyvyt täysin realisoituneet. Kasslin  lopetti vuosituhannen taitteessa, teki vuoden paluun 2008, kunnes  lopetti reisiluunkaulan rasitusmurtuman takia. Ensi kesänä on edessä paluu jääkiekkoilija *Teemu Ramstedtin* johtamassa IBD Cycling -tallissa. Kasslin aikoo kilpailla maantieajossa.
- En nouse satulaan hävitäkseni Suomessa. Kasslin haluaa antaa lisäpotkua suomalaiselle naisten kilpapyöräilylle.
- Olen  venäläisen harjoituskulttuurin kasvatti. Se tarkoittaa, että tehdään  kovaa ja paljon, eikä kysellä. Suomessa on treeneissä liian mukavaa.

*Masokismia*

Kasslin oli vaellellut kolmena perättäisenä vuonna Ranskan  Chamonixissä Euroopan korkeimman vuoren Mont Blancin juurella. Viime  suvena hän päätti harjoitella kiipeilyä ja nousta vuonna 2017 huipulle  4 809 metriin.
- Pitää olla masokisti, että nauttii jäisen vuoren  reunalla keikkumisesta. Vuorikiipeilyssä on kyse omien äärirajojen  tunnistamisesta.
Viime viikkojen aikana nainen huiputti kaksi  4 000-metristä vuorta Sveitsin Zermattissa. Vuodenvaihteessa  tarkoituksena on kiivetä Tansanian Kilimanjarolle 5 895 metriin.
Viimeiset  kahdeksan viikkoa hän on treenannut intensiivisesti. Harjoitustunteja  tulee kuukauteen 40, ensi vuoden alusta alkaen 60. Kasslin asuu  Helsingissä 12-vuotiaan tyttärensä ja 5-vuotiaan poikansa kanssa. Hän on  johtanut vuoden omaa kiinteistövälitysfirmaansa. 
- Työlle pitää  olla vastapainoa, ja urheilu antaa parasta mahdollista vastapainoa.  Ajankäyttö ei ole ongelma, koska elämä on täynnä valintoja. Tv-ruuduissa naista ei tällä hetkellä nähdä.
- Vanhemmat  miehet muistavat minut urheilijana ja tulevat kyselemään, vieläkö  pyöräilen. Naiset tietävät minut tv:n bisnesohjelmista.          
  SANTTU SILVENNOINEN
santtu.silvennoinen@iltalehti.fi

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Peukut sille  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Suomen naispyöräilyn kansallinen kärki saa katsoa kollektiivisesti peiliin ensi vuonna, jos melkein nelikymppinen kahden lapsen äiti nousee vielä voittotaisteluihin mukaan, muutenkin kuin onnenkantamoisella. Onhan se kärki toki kapea ja 60h/kk ihan asiallinen määrä treeniä, mutta silti.

----------


## Teemu H

> - Vanhemmat  miehet muistavat minut urheilijana ja tulevat kyselemään, vieläkö  pyöräilen.



AUTS!!! Nyt se on todettu, olen vanha. Onneksi tämä tuli Miralta, eikä keneltä sattuu random-hahmolta. Tsemppiä kisoihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Vanhemmat  miehet muistavat minut urheilijana ja tulevat kyselemään, vieläkö  pyöräilen. Naiset tietävät minut tv:n bisnesohjelmista.          
>   SANTTU SILVENNOINEN



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   ja vielä vanhemmat miehet kysyy että vieläkö juoksen! jotkut kyselee vieläkö pyöräilen PALJON. 
Näitä tulee päivittäin. 

Mutta kun honasin kuka jutun on kirjannut, niin todella varauksella tarttee suhtautua....Santtu on urheilutoimittajien Trumppi.

Minä muistan kun olin joskus 2000 luvun alussa ratakisoissa, ja Mira jakoi siellä palkintoja. Kari vinkkasi että tuolla on ratapyöräilyn maailmanmestari, ja totesi kyllä ....no nätisti sanottuna takamuksen koosta jotain ei-mairittelevaa. Ja Kari tietää.

Ei, en ole pätkääkään kateellinen tms. mutta mitä tv-ohjelmista olen käsitystä saanut, Mira on ylimielinen ja kuvittelee nimensä ja jonkun aiemman maineen perusteella olevansa jotain muita parempaa. Olen saanut erittäin negatiivisen käsityksen ja siinä on mahdoton toivotella mitään tsemiä. Tai joo, tsemiä nuoremmille naispyöräilijöille että näyttäkää ettein kisoissa muinaisten meriittien perusteella mennä. 

terveisin: reilusti wanha ja wanhanaikainen, ja joo saa tulla sanomista.

----------


## mutanaama

Jotenki mua ei tuo tuskanparahdus yhtään yllätä

----------


## nure

Kisun kanssa samoilla linjoilla... Oliskos niin että bisnekset ei luista ja kaikesta tosi-tv paskasta jäänyt kiima julkisuuteen? Ei millään pahalla mutta... Mielummin panostan nuoriin ja en sano mitään ettei sovinistiksi leimata ;-)

----------


## OJ

Kommentit eivat yllata. Mira on melkoisen lahjakas pyorailija, enka yllaty jos pyora kulkee ensi kesana. Saattaapa esimerkki saada muitakin lahes nelikymppisia kahden lapsen aiteja pyoran paalle.

Minakin muistan Miran pyorailijana vaikken ole edes Miran ikainen. Niita TV-ohjelmia en koskaan nahnyt.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Nais- tai ylipäätään Suomen pyöräily"skenessä" ei pitäisi olla varaa menettää yhtään kykyä, ei nuorta eikä vanhaa. Turha siinä on itkeä jos peppu ei miellytä.  Tekee itse perässä ja paremmin jos pystyy. Ja kysyy sitten haastattelua mieleiseltään toimittajalta.

Ihme vollotusta.

----------


## kolistelija

Naisten maantiekisailu saa kipeästi tarvitsemaansa mediahuomiota ja vähän säpinääkin varmasti syntyy. Vielä parempi jos esimerkki houkuttelee lisää naisia viivalle. Ehdottomasti hyvä juttu!

----------


## Esa S

Tempon MM meni juuri yli nelikymppiselle, toivottavasti maantiellä alle kolmikymppiselle.
Mutta eikö tämä säie ole vähän ennenaikainen, kun amatööripyöräilystä lienee kyse vielä ainakin ensikaudella?

----------


## HC Andersen

Hieno uutinen. Onnea ja menestystä Miralle!

----------


## mutanaama

> Hieno uutinen. Onnea ja menestystä Miralle!



Kuin myös. Kolistelijan mainitsema mediahuomio on todennäköisesti positiivista, ja lajille varmasti hyväksi. Jos joku 38v ex-huippu-urheilijamies ilmoittaisi samaa, niin kukaan ei ihmettelisi.

----------


## HC Andersen

Joo eihän Toni Niemistäkään lytätty ja haukuttu sen persettä.

----------


## nure

Ellilä, sanoiko joku ettei miellytä...? Itse olen nähnyt radalla ja en mitenkään väheksy mutta siitä lähinnä kyse että saako muut lahjakkaat mitään huomiota osakseen vastaavan lailla kun suuren yleisön tuntema tosi-tv julkkis palaa pyörän päälle...?

----------


## plr

Huomiota saa, kun menestyy tai jos on muuten kiinnostava persoona. Jos on molempia, niin sitä enemmän. Pyöräilynäkyvyyden kannalta kaikki lisähuomio on hyväksi ja nostaa tapahtumien kiinnostavuutta katsojien ja sponsorien silmissä.

----------


## kervelo

Voi olla ihan hyvä juttu kotimaiselle pyöräilylle, jää nähtäväksi. 

Tuo vuorikiipeilyjuttu oli kovin trendikästä joskus 5-10 vuotta sitten: konttorien siistit IT-nörtit ja pikkupomot kertoivat silloin juttuja kiipeilyreissuistaan Zermattissa, Chamonixissa jne.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

^^ word....

----------


## Ski

Hieno juttu. Loistavat tavoitteet . Ja vielä ah-niin-kannustavan-suomalaisen-urheilukansan edessä kerrottu tavoite.
Tsemppiä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Toivottavasti harjoittelu sujuu paremmin kuin radalle paluun yrittämisessä kävi, mutta kireää yläketjua Miralle.




> Jos joku 38v ex-huippu-urheilijamies ilmoittaisi samaa, niin kukaan ei ihmettelisi.



Kuten Karalahti? Lopetti elokuussa ja suunnittelee lokakuussa paluuta.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Miksi tämä teema on ammattilaispyöräily osastolla? Niin no noniin, palataan toukokuussa 2017 aiheeseen ja jos mainitsemaansa venäläis-tyyppistä reeni-intoa henkilöllä vielä esiintyy eiku numerolappua selkään ja viivalle. Olisko Lattomeri vaikka se ensimmäinen tartti? Keli on raaka, mutta niin on kuskitkin. Hei! JMF

----------


## Laroute

> Voi olla ihan hyvä juttu kotimaiselle pyöräilylle, jää nähtäväksi. 
> 
> Tuo vuorikiipeilyjuttu oli kovin trendikästä joskus 5-10 vuotta sitten: konttorien siistit IT-nörtit ja pikkupomot kertoivat silloin juttuja kiipeilyreissuistaan Zermattissa, Chamonixissa jne.



Kyllä täältä Suomesta löytyy kiipeilijöitä, jotka ovat kiipeilleet tämän mainitsemasi "trendi ikkunan" ulkopuolellakin, kymmeniä vuosia. Eikä välttämättä ole noita siistejä IT-nörttejä ja pikkupomoja. Jos hiemankin tuntisit meitä kiipeilijöitä, niin asenteesi saattaisi muuttua. Ei se kiipeily ole sen kummoisempi harrastusmuoto, kuin muutkaan harrastukset, jotta ansaitsisi sen suurempaa halveksuntaa tai arvostusta kuin muutkaan lajit. Pyöräilyhän on loistava harjoittelumuoto, ainakin isommille vuorille, jossa hyvästä kestävyydestä on hyötyä.

Kaikkea menestystä Miralle, niin pyörän päällä, kuin vuorillakin.

Nimimerkillä: Pyöräilyä yli 40 vuotta ja kiipeilyä yli 30 vuotta.

----------


## FP3

> ja vielä vanhemmat miehet kysyy että vieläkö juoksen! jotkut kyselee vieläkö pyöräilen PALJON. 
> Näitä tulee päivittäin. 
> 
> Mutta kun honasin kuka jutun on kirjannut, niin todella varauksella tarttee suhtautua....Santtu on urheilutoimittajien Trumppi.
> 
> Minä muistan kun olin joskus 2000 luvun alussa ratakisoissa, ja Mira jakoi siellä palkintoja. Kari vinkkasi että tuolla on ratapyöräilyn maailmanmestari, ja totesi kyllä ....no nätisti sanottuna takamuksen koosta jotain ei-mairittelevaa. Ja Kari tietää.
> 
> Ei, en ole pätkääkään kateellinen tms. mutta mitä tv-ohjelmista olen käsitystä saanut, Mira on ylimielinen ja kuvittelee nimensä ja jonkun aiemman maineen perusteella olevansa jotain muita parempaa. Olen saanut erittäin negatiivisen käsityksen ja siinä on mahdoton toivotella mitään tsemiä. Tai joo, tsemiä nuoremmille naispyöräilijöille että näyttäkää ettein kisoissa muinaisten meriittien perusteella mennä. 
> 
> terveisin: reilusti wanha ja wanhanaikainen, ja joo saa tulla sanomista.



Tempokisu whatsoever ei tee näillä palstoilla mitään muuta kuin kuin valittaa, itkee ja on muille kateellinen. Välillä ei ole työtä, joskus asunto on huonossa kunnossa ja terveyskin reistaa. Tervetuloa joukkoon, on muillakin ongelmia mutta jos ei mitään muuta paikkaa ole kuin tässä julkisesti itkeä ja valittaa kaikista asioista niin painu sinne pitkille lenkeille ja paluun kanssa ei kannata hötkyillä. Jospa hommaisit itsellesi mukavan miehen niin eikös se olisi mukava juttu. Eihän tästä foorumin porukasta 99,9 % ole mitään kilpaurheilijoita sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. 

Tempokisu, perseen koko lienee ratkaiseva?

Älä vastaa, en ryhdy enemmälti kommentoimaan. Lataa vaikka joku kissakuva ja kerro siitä joku kiva ja kaikkia varmasti kiinnostava juttu...

----------


## nure

^No, no nöösi, ei silti kannata kovinkaan paljoa leimailla. Täällä kyllä riittää tilaa kaikille...

----------


## Laroute

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ihmisen ulkoisiin ominaisuuksiin puuttuminen, mihin hän ei pysty itse vaikuttamaan, on raukkamaista.

----------


## ratikka

Eipä yllätä tempokisun kommentti. Kaikki näkyvyys on mielestäni hyvästä lajille. 

Tsemppiä vaan Miralle, oli sitten iso hanuri tai pieni.

----------


## Miha

Hyvä Mira! Se on myös kiva että kansa saa seurattavaa... kaikki julkisuus tälle lajille on toivottavaa. Ja ties missä tikissä se on kohta...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Anne Palm nousi tyhjästä SM kultaan 2013 nelikymppisenä. Mikä ettei jo nuorena kannuksensa hankkinut Mira sitten pysty. Panostuksesta kiinni. Ja kaikki tällainen lisää medioiden kiinnostusta. Ei ole keneltäkään kyllä pois tämmöinen  :Hymy:

----------


## Katila

Oikein mukava uutinen  :Hymy:  Onnea ja menestystä Miralle! Tietysti myös muille naispyöilijöille!

----------


## WOK

"JAHAH, KUKAS TÄNÄÄN ON TOINEN?" Oli Jaakonahon kommentti aikanaan lähdössä. Miura harrasti samaa kommenttia ja valtaosa tytöistä, naisista oli jo silloin hävinnyt. Kyllähän se paluu on mahdollinen mutta kovasti työtä välivuosien kiinni saamiseksi. Lahjakkuus ja nopeus valtteja aikanaan. Olympiakävijä Sydney kisoissa ja mitalit nuorten MM-kisoista meriittiä. Kotimaan kisoissa niukasti naisia. Jos kisat menee loppukireihin, eikä Lotta ole mukana, Mira todennäköisesti pesee porukan. Kunhan työ- ja perheasiat antavat aikaa tekemiselle.

----------


## tempokisu

> "JAHAH, KUKAS TÄNÄÄN ON TOINEN?" Oli Jaakonahon kommentti aikanaan lähdössä. Miura harrasti samaa kommenttia ja valtaosa tytöistä, naisista oli jo silloin hävinnyt. Kyllähän se paluu on mahdollinen mutta kovasti työtä välivuosien kiinni saamiseksi. Lahjakkuus ja nopeus valtteja aikanaan. Olympiakävijä Sydney kisoissa ja mitalit nuorten MM-kisoista meriittiä. Kotimaan kisoissa niukasti naisia. Jos kisat menee loppukireihin, eikä Lotta ole mukana, Mira todennäköisesti pesee porukan. Kunhan työ- ja perheasiat antavat aikaa tekemiselle.



"jännä nähdä kukaas tänään on toinen" oli joo tuttu tokaisu  :Sarkastinen:  ja aika kiva sekin todeta että oli Suomenmestari ennenkun te tytöt osasitten edes kävellä. 

Kissanhäntää nostetaan nyt niin paljo kun ikinä, kiitos just teidän palstalaisten kun sitä niin kovasti janootte.
Mutta ensin teot sitten jutut on tasan näin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Miran paluu on minusta hieno ja kiinnostava juttu! Jään odottamaan kisoja.

----------


## Cybbe

Mira kirjoitti tänään asiasta näin:

"Minulta on viimeaikoina kovasti kyselty milloin aloitan kisakauden  pyörän päällä. Ajattelin avata tulevaisuuden suunnitelmiani tämän  postauksen verran aiheesta. 
 Sain viime torstaina Ranskassa  harjoituksen aikana puolentoista tunnin treenin jälkeen massiivisen  rytmihäiriön, jonka johdosta olin Nizzassa yksityisessä sairaalassa  hoidettavana ja tutkittavana. Merkittävästä ylirasituksesta johtuen en  pysty ajamaan kisoja tällä kaudella. Olen keskustellut asiasta  valmentajani Matti Arvo  kanssa ja tulen alkuperäisen tavoitteeni mukaisesti terveyteni  salliessa keskittymään ainoastaan ”vuoriprojektiini” perheeni ja töideni  ehdoilla. 

En tule antamaan tapahtumasta julkisesti minkäänlaista yksityiskohtaisempaa lisätietoa. 

 Toivotan kaikille loistaville IBD Cycling teamin kuskeille menetystä tulevalle kaudelle. Hengessä mukana!
 Peace and Love, Mira"

----------


## Laroute

Noin parisen viikkoa sitten oli juttu missä Mira harjoitteli jollain jätemäellä kuuden tunnin harjoitusta ja kovina vetoina sykkeet olivat 185 tai sinne päin. Harjoituksena tuo oli täysin perusteeton noinkin matalalle, sekä helpolle vuorelle, ja ylipäätänsä millekään vuorelle. Tuonkin 6 tuntia olisi voinut viettää tehokkaammin vaeltamalla poluttomassa metsässä 20 kg rinkka selässä. Olisi paremmin palvellut tuota projektia ajatellen. Vuorilla ei noita maksimitehoja tarvita, ellei yritetä jotain nopeusennätyksiä ja silloinkin tuollaiset kuuden tunnin vetoharjoitukset ovat turhia. Jos tuo kuvattu harjoitus kuvaa hänen yleisharjoitteluaan, niin ei kovin ihme, jos terveys romahtaa. Kaikkea hyvää kuitenkin hänelle, niin pyöräilyn, kuin vuorikiipeilynkin saralla

----------


## Pate@

> Noin parisen viikkoa sitten oli juttu missä Mira harjoitteli jollain jätemäellä kuuden tunnin harjoitusta



Uskoo ken haluaa

----------


## mane

> Noin parisen viikkoa sitten oli juttu missä Mira harjoitteli jollain jätemäellä kuuden tunnin harjoitusta ja kovina vetoina sykkeet olivat 185 tai sinne päin. Harjoituksena tuo oli täysin perusteeton noinkin matalalle, sekä helpolle vuorelle, ja ylipäätänsä millekään vuorelle. Tuonkin 6 tuntia olisi voinut viettää tehokkaammin vaeltamalla poluttomassa metsässä 20 kg rinkka selässä. Olisi paremmin palvellut tuota projektia ajatellen. Vuorilla ei noita maksimitehoja tarvita, ellei yritetä jotain nopeusennätyksiä ja silloinkin tuollaiset kuuden tunnin vetoharjoitukset ovat turhia. Jos tuo kuvattu harjoitus kuvaa hänen yleisharjoitteluaan, niin ei kovin ihme, jos terveys romahtaa. Kaikkea hyvää kuitenkin hänelle, niin pyöräilyn, kuin vuorikiipeilynkin saralla



Täällä juttu: http://www.is.fi/viihde/art-2000005181270.html 

Ihmettelin jo aiemmin, että miksi kukaan vetää 6-tunnin reeniä ihan anakynnyksellä. Tai että miten sellaisen kukaan pystyy. 

EIhän tuollaisia 6.-tunnin intervallireenejä taida tehdä kukaan Tourissa pärjääväkään. Eikös heilläkin ole hieman tolkullisempaa: pitkiä hitaampia lenkkejä ja sitten jotain 20-minuutin vetoja silloin tällöin tms?

----------


## Laroute

Kyseiselle vuorelle riittää normaali hyvä kunto. Tärkeämpää on se, että sopeutuuko korkeaan ilmanalaan ja tietää mitä tekee. Vaarallinen, kuten kaikki vuoret, jos lähtee sopeutumatta sotaan. Mira on mystifioinut tuon vuoren, niin itselleen, kuin seuraajilleenkin. Vuoren huiputuksen esti hänen harjoittelunsa, ennen kuin hän pääsi edes vuoren juurelle. Ei, vaadi maratoonarin kuntoa tuo vuori, eikä sellaista tuollaisella harjoituksella saavutetakaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikö Kasslinin "vuoriprojekti" ja tähänastinen harjoittelu tähdännyt pitemmälle sekä ajallisesti että tavoitteellisesti kuin Mont Blancin "valloitukseen"? 

Kuvatun harjoituksen perusteella on vaikea eikä ehkä kannata yrittää luoda itselleen kokonaiskuvaa hänen harjoittelustaan. 

Osin tuota harjoitusta saattoi motivoida myös koko tämä hänen ympärillään pyörivä julkisuuskuvio, joka saneli tietynlaisen näyttävyyden tai klikkiarvon tarpeen ainakin tietyille treenisessioille.

Sen lisäksi palapeliä ovat saattaneet sekoittaa tämän foorumin lukijoiden kannalta kiinnostavammat pyöräilylliset tavoitteet, joiden asettamat vaatimukset harjoittelulle ovat käsitykseni mukaan voineet olla vaikeasti sovitettavissa ja jopa ristiriidassa pelkästään vuorikiipeilymenestykseen tähtäävän harjoittelun kanssa. 

Mutta voi olla että se vanhan venäläisen koulukunnan mukaan harjoittelu tarkoitti nimenomaan sitä että annetaan pitkät sille mitä nykyään tehdään tai muualla on tehty. Voi olla että kovat olivat liian kovia tuolla taustalla ja että kovia oli liian usein ja että ne olivat liian pitkiä jne.

Joka tapauksessa iso harmi että Mira Kasslinia ei sitten nähdäkään sekoittamassa pakkaa pyöräkilpailuissa ja tuomassa siinä sivussa kaivattua lisäjulkisuutta naispyöräilylle ja koko lajille.

----------


## Laroute

> Sen lisäksi palapeliä ovat saattaneet sekoittaa tämän foorumin lukijoiden kannalta kiinnostavammat pyöräilylliset tavoitteet, joiden asettamat vaatimukset harjoittelulle ovat käsitykseni mukaan voineet olla vaikeasti sovitettavissa ja jopa ristiriidassa pelkästään vuorikiipeilymenestykseen tähtäävän harjoittelun kanssa.



Ihan kuntopyöräily riittää kunnon perustaksi Mont Blancille. Jokainen kilpaa ajava Suomalainen kuski tai runsaasti harjoitteleva harrastelija kiipeää sitten kuntonsa puolesta kasitonnisille, jos vain sopeutuu korkeuksiin. Teknisesti vaikeat reitit ovatkin sitten toinen juttu. Pyöräily, kuten muutkin kestävyyslajit ihan lajinomaisesti harjoitellen ovat perusjuttua korkeille vuorille. Siihen hieman lisättynä tarpomista metsässä raskaalla rinkalla rauhallisesti vaikkapa 6-12 tunnin päivämatkoja, niin mikään maanpäällinen korkeus ei ole rajana. Niin ne muutkin tekee, niin Suomessa, kuin maailmallakin.

----------


## sianluca

Simone Moron treeniä kiipeilyyn, 2013 projekti meni pieleen sherpa-välikohtauksen vuoksi, mutta treeniohjeet  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sy13BWkhj0

----------


## Laroute

> Simone Moron treeniä kiipeilyyn, 2013 projekti meni pieleen sherpa-välikohtauksen vuoksi, mutta treeniohjeet  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sy13BWkhj0



Juuri näin! Isojen vuorien perusreittitason kiipeily on puhdasta kestävyyttä ja hiljaista lyllerrystä, koska sykkeet nousevat hetkessä liian korkeiksi. Esim. kasitonnisilla yli 7000 metrin korkeudessa jyrkemmissä kohdissa neljä askelta ja pari välihengitystä ja sitten taas neljä askelta. Jos jostain syystä tuleekin kahdeksan askelta ilman välihengitystä, niin voi olla aivan hapoilla. Korkeammalla se voi olla yksi askel ja välihengitys ennen seuraavaa askelta. Noita hapoilla aluksi rynniviä "kuntoihmeitä" näkee sitten perusleireissä selityksineen ja toteamuksineen, että ensi vuonna yritetään uudestaan ja pitää harjoitella vieläkin kovempaa, koska nyt jäi huippu saavuttamatta.

Se on nimittäin siten, että yli 5500 metrin jälkeen ei tapahdu enää täydellistä palautumista, korostuen mitä korkeammalle mennään. Eli, jos vedät tankin tyhjäksi korkealla, niin se tankki on tyhjä seuraavanakin päivänä, kun pitäisi lähteä huippuyritykselle. Rasva-aineenvaihdunnalla mennään huipulle. Huipputehot on varattu hätätilanteisiin ja ne loppuvat aika nopeasti.

----------


## ElBike

Mirasta tulee mieleen eräs tuntemani heppu, joka aikoinaan kiipeili Mont Blancille ja kävi "uskomattomilla" fillarimatkoillaan. Kaikesta piti nostaa kova älämölö lehtijuttujen muodossa. Radioon soiteltiin kun oltiin vähän pyöräretkellä keski-euroopassa, jne... Ajattelin tämän julkisuuden tavoittelun johtuneen sponsoroinnista; retkiä rahoitettiin sponsoreilla ja ne tarvitsisivat näkyvyyttä. Mutta kun sama itsensä kohotus on jatkunut vuosikymmeniä myös sen jälkeen. On väkisin tullut mieleen onko kyse jonkinlaisesta narsistisesta häiriöstä. Facebook ja vastaavat on tällaisen ihmisen onnen täyttymys. Siellä voi kehua itseään ja mitä tahansa tekee, kaikki on maailman parasta ja hienointa. 
Yhteistä Miran kanssa on että palkkatyö ei ole oikein sopinut luonteeseen, koska välit palaa aina kun toisten ihmisten kanssa ollaan pitempiä aikoja. Yrityksen pyörittäminen on molemmilla myös henkilöitynyt vahvasti joten voi olla että tällä julkisuuden "keinolla millä hyvänsä" hakemisella haetaankin nousua/jatkuvuutta yritystoiminnalle. 
Tai sitten toiset vain tykkää että pääsee lehteen...  :Vink:

----------


## Cat

Varmaankin totuuksia on monenlaisia. Mut Miran kirjoitus tai haastattelu "En nouse satulaan hävitäkseni Suomessa" ehkä kertoo kaiken. Pyöräily on todella kova laji myös Suomessa. Joskus on sanottu, että uho on tuho. Tälläkin foorumilla on poistettu viestejä, jotka tai joka koski Miran paluun kyselyjä. Siksi ehkä poistojen jälkeen vaillinainen foorumi, ja saattaa tulla väärä kuva. Hetihän Miran rytmihäiriöstä tuli tietoa, kun tällä foorumilla oli kysely. Mut kyselyhän on poistettu viesteistä. Vaikka historia olisikin suosiollinen pyöräilyyn, niin se vain ei riitä. Minusta Miran uho oli tuho. Moni saa hyviä keskinopeuksia lenkeillä, mut kisassa huomaa, että ei kulkenut. Kilpapyöräily on siksi todella kova laji. Pyöräily on kärsimyksen kestävyyslaji. Ei triahtlon tyyppinen alle tai anaerobisen kynnyksen laji. Jos olet nopea luistelija jääkiekossa, kevytrakenteinen ja hyvä hapenottokyky, niin pärjäät pyöräilyssä todennäköisesti hyvin. Olet tottununut lyhyihin vetoihin kärsimyksen kynnyksellä. Pyöräily on just sitä. Räjähtävää nopeutta, hyvä palautuminen, lepo ja näitä toistoja muutaman tunnin :Vink:

----------


## tempokisu

> Joskus on sanottu, että uho on tuho. Moni saa hyviä keskinopeuksia lenkeillä, mut kisassa huomaa, että ei kulkenut. Kilpapyöräily on siksi todella kova laji. Pyöräily on kärsimyksen kestävyyslaji. Ei triahtlon tyyppinen alle tai anaerobisen kynnyksen laji. Jos olet nopea luistelija jääkiekossa, kevytrakenteinen ja hyvä hapenottokyky, niin pärjäät pyöräilyssä todennäköisesti hyvin. Olet tottununut lyhyihin vetoihin kärsimyksen kynnyksellä. Pyöräily on just sitä. Räjähtävää nopeutta, hyvä palautuminen, lepo ja näitä toistoja muutaman tunnin



ÄÄNEEN sanottu uho. Itekseen kannattaa lähteä kisoihin voittamaan. 

Mua naurattaa aina nämä "harjoitusten ja erityisesti TESTIEN perusteella olen maailman parhaimmassa kunnossani ". Testi ja kisat on ihan eri asia.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Tarttuihan se kala viimeinkin rapalaan julkisella kommentoinnilla, jota ei kommentoi enempää julkisuudessa. Uskomatonta huttua menee kansaan läpi vuodesta toiseen. Nej och hei. JMF

----------


## Laroute

> Hola! Tarttuihan se kala viimeinkin rapalaan julkisella kommentoinnilla, jota ei kommentoi enempää julkisuudessa. Uskomatonta huttua menee kansaan läpi vuodesta toiseen. Nej och hei. JMF



Hyvin monitulkintainen tai pikemminkin monitulkitsematon tuo viestisi! Mitähän mahdoit tarkoittaa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Hyvin mahdollisesti sitä että nimimerkki oli alusta pitäen sitä mieltä että koko touhu oli ns. mediatempaus eikä Mira Kasslinilla todellisuudessa ollut aikomustakaan tulla mittaamaan kuntoaan muita maantiepyöräilijöitä vastaan. Vaihtoehtoisesti sitä että nimimerkki uskoi ettei Kasslin onnistu yrityksessään palata lajin kotimaiselle huipulle ja huomattuaan tämän peittää sen lavastetulla vammalla tms.

Kovin kannustavahan ei nimimerkin asenne ole missään vaiheessa ole ollut.


PS Voisin veikata että nimimerkin taakse kätkeytyy joku toinen, ahkerammin muista aiheista kirjoittava foorumihenkilö (muttei mitään aavistusta kuka - eikä oikein kiinnostustakaan).

----------


## CamoN

> Hyvin monitulkintainen tai pikemminkin monitulkitsematon tuo viestisi! Mitähän mahdoit tarkoittaa?



Ainut tulkintani on että suositan syvällistä itsetutkiskelua, jos jotkut 20 vanhat häviöt ja pettymykset on niin vahvasti pintamuistissa että on pakko piikitellä jotain "tuttua" henkilöä harrastefoorumilla.

----------


## Cybbe

Mira kertoi hieman tämän hetkisestä kunnostaan näin:

"Viimeiset 10 päivää mua on tutkittu ja testattu päästä varpaisiin mun  loistavan lääkärin toimesta ja viimeisenä kaneettina tunti sitten poljin  Mehiläisen lääkäriasemalla rasitustestin. 
 Mä olen loistavassa kunnossa. 
 Treenaamisen raja tuli vaan vastaan Ranskassa. Kovasta työnteosta ei  onneksi tarvitse luopua ja kuutakin saa edelleen tavoitella treenaamisen  puolella, mutta muistaen että " hullu saa olla muttei tyhmä" All good✌️"

----------


## r.a.i

^Hienoa, että kaikki ok. Itsellä oli rytmihäiriöitä viime keväänä ja on todella V-mäistä, kun ei tiedä mistä mikäkin johtuu ja palautuuko kaikki ennalleen vai ei...

----------


## SSGT-92

"En kommentoi julkisesti enempää..." ja ;http://www.mtv.fi/viihde/seurapiirit...ellani/6438888
 Fillaroinnista ei mainintaa.

----------


## paaton

> "En kommentoi julkisesti enempää..." ja ;http://www.mtv.fi/viihde/seurapiirit...ellani/6438888
>  Fillaroinnista ei mainintaa.



Kiiintestövälittäjä omassa firmassa kuulostaa juuri siltä työltä, jonka kanssa treenaminen sopiikin hyvin yhteen.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! MOT. JMF

----------


## Jani73

Mira vieraana urheilu-suomessa

https://areena.yle.fi/1-4275386

----------

